# what to use on bottom of tank????



## mfuenffinger (Apr 13, 2012)

What would be a good thing to put in the bottom of the tank before adding gravel and the rocks????


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

Nothing


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I use eggcrate, however I recently saw a video someone posted on here showing a guy stacking huge rocks in a 10 gallon that was only supported on the ends. Then to further prove his point he stood on top of the stack. It made me feel silly for worrying about my rocks all this time.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

Found the video as well as another


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

thats good to know its stronger than i think most people are thinking my self included, my girlfriends worried about our 85gal. she thinks somethings about to fall into the glass cause the fish dig thats why we have gone with plastic rocks and logs ,not a budget issue our tank was thousands, and not for real lace rock stacks or the texas hole rock all bleached would look way better in my opinion


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I wonder though if the tank was empty and you dropped a rock from near the top, would the impact break it then? Momentum makes a big difference, as opposed to just gradual pressure.


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

Also impact to the inside walls when full is a different equation


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

vann59 said:


> I wonder though if the tank was empty and you dropped a rock from near the top, would the impact break it then? Momentum makes a big difference, as opposed to just gradual pressure.


I use the plastic "eggcrate" for exactly that reason.

Also, it spreads the load over a wider area, lessening any pressure on a single point.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

I spent some time cutting egg crates for my UDJ, then I ditched them after reading various threads and posts.


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

Mike_G said:


> vann59 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder though if the tank was empty and you dropped a rock from near the top, would the impact break it then? Momentum makes a big difference, as opposed to just gradual pressure.
> ...


same.. aside from if its needed or not.. im kinda like sure why not.. also takes up some space so you dont need so much sand to fill the tank.. if that makes any sense what so ever.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Also impact to the inside walls when full is a different equation


Impact anywhere is a different equation, and glass obviously has low impact strength. I have some large, slimy rocks, and a deep tank - the eggcrate makes me feel better about dropping one through the bottom!


----------

